# What to do when you dont get paid ?



## coany (May 10, 2011)

Hi All, 

Could you please give some advice on what to do when your company does not pay you ? or even who to contact all its getting embarrasing when the company wont take my calls or answer my emails.

Many Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

How long has it been since you haven't been paid?


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

coany said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could you please give some advice on what to do when your company does not pay you ? or even who to contact all its getting embarrasing when the company wont take my calls or answer my emails.
> 
> Many Thanks


You haven't said what are you not getting paid for? If you are not getting your salary, and it has been 2 months or more, go to the Ministry of Labour and they'll bring the PRO of the company and deal with them. The people I know who have taken that route have all gotten their money within a few days from the complaint; as the ministry of Labour blocks any and all transactions of the company until the issue is resolved. That block usually wreaks havoc with the company and it forces them to pay you and get it over with.

But if you are talking about money that is not salary, then I dont think you have any way to go except to the courts.


----------

